#ubuntu-design 2013-07-15
<sladen> jnick_tait: *poke*
#ubuntu-design 2013-07-18
<mpt> katie, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Networking#phone-indicator
<mpt> Posted sketches of the ongoing time- and date-picker design process: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeAndDatePickers#process
#ubuntu-design 2013-07-19
<mpt> Since it's Friday, I just posted a design for something random: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/145350818/config-change.png
#ubuntu-design 2016-07-20
<mike00> hi all. I want to do a tris app for ubuntu touch. which images can I use instead of the "X" and the "O"?
<mike00> I put the images in a button, which colour should I use for the button?
<mike00> I thought I can use the "ubuntu circle of friends" and the "canonical circle"... do you think it's a good idea?
<mike00> but I don't know wich color should I do the button...
<mike00> Can somebody answer me, please?
<mike00> nobody here, eh?
<mike00> ...
<sladen> mike00: sorry we missed oyu
<sladen> mpt: JMulholland: can you give Marcus a poke
<sladen> ditto for jamiey: can you give Marcus a poke
<jamiey> sladen Did you get him? I can see him in a meeting (might be with you) :)
<sladen> jamiey: needs to click the icon in the top right to answer the call
<sladen> jamiey: (because I'm coming from outside @canonical.com)
<jamiey> sladen done. He should have given you permission now¬ 
<mike00> hi all. I want to do a tris app for ubuntu touch. which images can I use instead of the "X" and the "O"?
<sladen> gone again
<sladen> wah
<sladen> mike00: if you see this in the IRC logs, please stay around for a bit longer!
